# freebsd-update inconsistency



## sprock (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello,

A week ago I attempted to update my amd64 system using freebsd-update.  The freebsd-update fetch command worked (I think) but freebsd-update install failed because of lack of space on the root file system.  I subsequently installed another hard-drive and freed up space on the root filesystem.

When I now run `sudo freebsd-update fetch`  I see 
	
	



```
No updates needed to update system to 10.2-RELEASE-p20.
```
 but `sudo freebsd-update install`
tells me to 
	
	



```
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.
```

`uname` tells me I'm on 10.2-RELEASE-p18 but `freebsd-version` says I'm on 10.2-RELEASE-p20.

I cleaned out /var/db/freebsd-update/files and re-ran freebsd-update(), but to no avail.

I appreciate any help in getting this sorted out.

sprock


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2016)

The last two updates didn't involve the kernel so that's still at p18 (see `freebsd-version -uk`).


----------



## sprock (Aug 2, 2016)

Many thanks SirDice.

sprock


----------

